# 2.7T EGR/KomiValve/SAI/PCV/catchcan DIY needed



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

With the engine out, I must clean up the backside mess of hoses etc.

Can some post up links to good DIY for the 2.7T here to maybe have a nice collection in one spot?

My searches have turned up bits and pieces, and lots of 1.8T stuff.

Please post freely (maybe short description AND link).


----------

